

Show HN: Kamcord – a social network for mobile gamers - arathnam
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kamcord/id852813679?mt=8

======
minimaxir
It should be noted this is a new app from an existing (Y Combinator) company.

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/24/kamcord/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/24/kamcord/)

~~~
arathnam
Yep, we were YC S12. Would love your feedback!

